# Geese-Clock



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Some of you may remember this clock in unfinished form from another post where I had depth of finish cut problems. I recently finished it and added the clock movement. I may need to add white paint to the tip of the hour hand to make it more visible when in the cat tails. I'm going to donate it to the nursing home my mother is a resident of.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool , I really like that


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a great looking clock, Bob, and a wonderful plan to donate it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy Hannah! That is so striking. Delicate, beautiful.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks really nice, Bob! Love the look and I also agree it's nice to donate the clock.

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Holy Hannah! That is so striking. Delicate, beautiful.


Almost to delicate! The cat tails had a spike on top and all be one broke off during milling. The stalks are also to thin. I'll make another one in the future after I double the width of the stalks & spikes.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great the most important cat tail kept it's spike. I like the wood grain effect in the background give the effect of water. Real nice.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great looking clock Bob. I'm sure the nursing home will gladly display the clock for all to admire and enjoy. I agree with the white on the clock hands tips as the "locals" may need the assistance in seeing.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful clock


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I really like your clock. I just bought a Shark Pro Plus HD used yesterday. Spent the day cleaning and housekeeping, loading software and trying to get it ready to run.

What finish did you put on the clock, it looks like a gloss. How did you get the geese and cat tails black, did you paint with a brush or air brush.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great Bob. Maybe red hands?


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

gdonham1 said:


> I really like your clock. I just bought a Shark Pro Plus HD used yesterday. Spent the day cleaning and housekeeping, loading software and trying to get it ready to run.
> 
> What finish did you put on the clock, it looks like a gloss. How did you get the geese and cat tails black, did you paint with a brush or air brush.


I painted the black area, stained/clear coated the outer portion and then covered the entire clock with Oramask before cutting. After cutting I sprayed the numbers and minute marks with white paint.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

TenGees said:


> Looks great Bob. Maybe red hands?


My original plan was to paint the area behind the cat tails & geese white with red streaks to simulate the moon. I will do that on the next one I make. I agree the hands would show better a different color.


----------



## larrygault (Nov 28, 2013)

*Love the clock*

Is there a CRV file?


----------

